# Opening Day



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

How did everyone manage. Seen 9 ducks total and shot a astounding 0. Gets frustrating just watching cruise by and pay no attention to calls or dekes.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Had a couple groups of ducks fly by right after legal time (about fifteen total). They were cruising at mach speed, and never gave us a look. At 8:00, the sky was black with geese. I got two out of the first group. My buddy ended up with two, and his son got one. The last guy in the blind apparently bought three boxes of defective shells. The manufacturer must have forgotten to put the shot in them.


----------



## Darron (Oct 17, 2006)

Hunted in SW Ohio....

10/18- 4 mallards and 2 woodies

10/19- 5 mallards and 1 GWT (2 guys)


----------



## MuskieMan35 (Mar 5, 2008)

hunted in NE Ohio.

4 guys = 16 ducks, 3 geese on Sat. 5 greenheads & woodies/teal including our first Blue Wing teal.
4 guys = 5 mallards on Sun. - 2 geese almost landed on my bud's head while picking up dekes... typical.


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

8 guys sat and sun totals 26 ducks (15 mallards,4 teal,6 wooducks) 5 geese


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

KingFisher89....You people up in the Sandusky area have a Gold Mine for hunting Waterfowl...I layout shot the Sandusky Bay for many years .... come the week of Thanksgiving give or take a week and the Birds from up north pour in there...The first time it happened I could not believe my eyes the sky got black with ducks...GOOD DUCKING TO ALL!$


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

ya we have a lot of ducks but it dont take long for them to get smart. We do a lot of layout hunting its a blast


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

!$ Glad to hear you do a lot of layout shooting....Most memorable days I had was shooting out of a layout rig...You are right about them getting wise ...it seems like once they get gun'ed over decoys they get real cautious about them...We have too work harder to get them in...Best of Luck this Waterfowl Season....


----------



## Woody3825 (Jun 6, 2008)

Been about 8 years since I've hunted the big lake. used to be tons of divers. Last time there. there floats of ducks that seemed to go on forever--sounded like the water was boiling when they took off. is it still like that?


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

no, not at all. bluebill numbers are way down. sawbills are still plentyful though.


----------



## capt S (Sep 5, 2007)

Mine i do alot of layout shooting on the bay but it is definetly not for divers.. Puddle ducks all the way. when you guys shoot divers do zebra mussles fly out of their mouths!  just joken' have a good season guys!!


----------

